# US Cellular to Verizon



## Draexo (Jul 19, 2011)

I have a friend with an S3 that currently subscribes to US cellular.

They wish to change to Verizon.

I know the phones are essentially the same.

Is there a step by step process for this somewhere?

I thought she would just need to put in a Verizon SIM card. Now I am not so sure.


----------



## Kimber45 (Jun 13, 2011)

Edited for my ignorance. Good luck op

Sent from my SCH-I800 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Kimber45 said:


> Not gonna happen. Uscc is cdma not GSM. Uscc has a sim card slot for 4g only. Check out teamuscellular forum for more details.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I800 using Tapatalk 2


Verizon is also CDMA & both models support the same CDMA bands. Also if it's "not gonna happen" why bother going to some outside forum?

OP for 3G calls and data simply swapping an activated sim *should work. LTE not so sure.


----------



## Draexo (Jul 19, 2011)

The hardware is identical....

Sent from my Carbonized S3!! via Tap Talk


----------

